# Forum Home Renovation Decking  River Red Gum Decking?

## SlkWombat

Hi~
I am new here and planning to build a 7x5m deck 500mm off the ground in the back of my house.
After some digging here and a trip to a timber shop I end up with the following design:
5 bearers, 140x45mm at 1400mm span between posts. (30 posts)
17 joists, 90x45mm at 1250mm span, 450mm between joists)
And 450m of 90mm hardwood decking, I saw some nice river red gum in the shop and know that Bunnings has them for $4.30/m, so I am wondering:
- What are the people's experience with river reds, and how it compared to merbau?
- Should I buy it from Bunnings? My local timber shop can't match the price and suggested me timbers from Bunnings can be dodgy..
- Around Hornsby, which timber shops should I talk to?
Also a question about footing:
- Because the deck is only 500mm off ground, I am thinking of sitting the bearers on those long galvanized steel post anchor stirrups thing, the thing with an U shape bracket on top of a post that you can dip into the concrete footing. The issue is that the U shape bracket is 90mm wide and my bearers are only 45mm, how should I join the two? Can I use L shape bracket instead? 
I hope to attach my design and few photos soon. :Wink 1:  
Cheers

----------


## UteMad

Mate if you  want to fix a 45 mm bearer into a 90mm u shape stirrup cut a piece of treated pine decking for each side.. this will put the bearer in the centre and take up the 90mm required 
Nothing wrong with bunnings gear that isn't wrong with every supplier who lets retail customers handle it.. Bunning buy bulk and sell to retail cheaper than small merchants can.. bunnings problem is due to customers sifting it and stacking it incorrectly causing it to buckle.. if the gerar is straight and good then fineget it..  
Hornsby you have thompsons pine or most merchants travel sydney wide for a delivery fee 
cheers utemad

----------


## seriph1

Welcome to the forum! 
Have not heard of Red Gum being used for decking and suspect it would not really be suitable as it is a material that is very prone to movement .... will be keen to know how you go, if you proceed with that stuff

----------


## ricey250

G'day slkwombat, 
Is it River Red Gum or Swan River Red you are looking at?
If it's Swan River Red you will find that the timber is actually Karri a WA species that the Boral marketing dept has giving a fancy name.
I've just completed a deck in this timber and it looks great.
The only downside is that it is prone to splintering, so go 3 coats of oil as you will find it will soak it up like David Boon does beer on long distance plane trips.
Couple of pics attached, couldn't find any of the timber oiled, but these were taking during the cleaning stage.
$4.30lm is a good price, I payed $4.65 for mine, just make sure you pick it out and don't let the pre-pubescent twits at Bunny's do it.....  :Biggrin: 
Good luck. 
Cheers, Ricey.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Gee there is so much variation in colour it could even be mixed hardwood.  Nice looking deck Ricey.

----------


## ricey250

Cheers BT, the variation in colour was one of the features I really liked, it's not as noticeable now it's oiled but still some really nice colour variation.

----------


## Vivianne

> Cheers BT, the variation in colour was one of the features I really liked, it's not as noticeable now it's oiled but still some really nice colour variation.

  Hi - I'd love to know what is the best oil/stain for River red. My decking is sitting exposed - the deck isn't built yet. I've put some cheap stuff on one side (underside), but am worried about losing the colour, I have a tarp over it. 
I'm thinking of giving it a clean with Napisan, then applying Intergrain or Spa'nDeck or something. 
the finished deck will be exposed to the elements, perhaps I should forget it and just let it weather, which will eventually happen anyway. 
thanks for any advice................. :Smilie:

----------


## dukekamaya

Why would you want to dig so many holes??
Use 140x45 for the joists with 2 spans of 2.5m continuous and 190x45 for the bearers spanning approx 2.3m. There will be a lot less than 30 post holes thats for sure. 
Having the bearers sitting straight in the stirrups is fine, just use a 45mm offcut ( around 300mm long ) to double up and give the 90mm width

----------


## Bloss

Do the sums about on increasing the timber sizes. Fewer holes the better generally as dukekamaya says, but if ground is soft and your labor is free and you have plenty of time then using standard 90x45 joists can be quite a bit cheaper. Just upping the bearer size can easily save holes though. 
You can pack out U-stirrups, but you could also just use L-stirrups as you suggested . . . You might find that they are not always stocked though and often enough Bunnies & others will run specials on U-stirrups too.

----------


## Vivianne

Anyone?   :Biggrin: 
Hi - I'd love to know what is the best oil/stain for River red. My decking is sitting exposed - the deck isn't built yet. I've put some cheap stuff on one side (underside), but am worried about losing the colour, I have a tarp over it. 
I'm thinking of giving it a clean with Napisan, then applying Intergrain or Spa'nDeck or something. 
the finished deck will be exposed to the elements, perhaps I should forget it and just let it weather, which will eventually happen anyway. 
Also, someone suggested good old linseed and turpentine - what will that do to it?  
thanks for any advice................. :Smilie: [/QUOTE]

----------


## jimj

The choice of whether to coat or not coat and just let it weather is one that has been discussed on this forum many times. You will find a large number of oil devotees and an equal number of water base coatings. In saying that I use water base  Flood Spa&Deck  on the decks and on my own house decks. I use oil base Sikkens Cetol Deck on my timber furniture,handrails and timber screens. If I could offer what to avoid is any product that is derived from any plants or animals. Any "organic" based product usually winds up feeding any mould that arrives and I have seen decks turn totally black from the mould within 12 months. Linseed oil.tung oil,lanotec and canola oil are all products I have seen and removed.
 I would suggest reading through previous postings in the archives to get a feel for which product you think you would be happiest with. 
Good luck 
jimj      restore-a-deck.com.au

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Anyone?  
> Hi - I'd love to know what is the best oil/stain for River red. My decking is sitting exposed - the deck isn't built yet. I've put some cheap stuff on one side (underside), but am worried about losing the colour, I have a tarp over it. 
> I'm thinking of giving it a clean with Napisan, then applying Intergrain or Spa'nDeck or something. 
> the finished deck will be exposed to the elements, perhaps I should forget it and just let it weather, which will eventually happen anyway. 
> Also, someone suggested good old linseed and turpentine - what will that do to it?  
> thanks for any advice.................

  We use the Intergrain Natural Timber Oil in the Natural tint on our RRG deck, architraves, posts and detail....and the timber generally keeps much of its colour....but it will need regular annual re-oiling to maintain that pristine look.  Personally, I couldn't be bothered keeping ours pristine....weathering is character...so every couple of years or so is fine.

----------


## barney118

Being in the Syd area, take a trip to Wetheril park (Laws Auctions) you can buy in bulk a pack of decking such as rivergum, you can visit anytime and buy before auction, the stock rotaes quick so you need to keep an eye out, you can also pick up TP bearer/joists. The decking packs have a few more shorter pieces (few extra screws) but a heap cheaper for your decking, overall cost may be kept down.

----------

